# Sub and amp



## Big Buffer

Looking for a good sub and amp for around £200.
Preferably 1600w sub. If anyone can give me some ideas that would be great


----------



## stonejedi

Big Buffer said:


> Looking for a good sub and amp for around £200.
> Preferably 1600w sub. If anyone can give me some ideas that would be great


For House or car?.SJ.


----------



## Big Buffer

stonejedi said:


> For House or car?.SJ.


Car mate just blew up my alpine


----------



## THE CHAMP

Is that £200 for a sub and amp ? And why did it blow up to much gain ?


----------

